# Show us your...heavy/heavyweight horses



## VoyPor (29 October 2010)

Id love to see some pictures of your weight carrying horses, nice big chunky types.

Post please


----------



## Balibee (29 October 2010)

I adore Shires!!  I hope someone on here pure  bred shires.  I think they are stunning


----------



## VoyPor (29 October 2010)

Oh and yes please post big chunky types like Shires, Suffolks, etc... if you own them but lets please not go off the thread by "designed for pulling weight not carrying, blah blah".


----------



## kaff (29 October 2010)

Here is my Clydesdale X stutting his stuff 





[/IMG]


----------



## VoyPor (29 October 2010)

kaff said:



			Here is my Clydesdale X stutting his stuff 





[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

He is lovely, what is he crossed with?


----------



## kaff (29 October 2010)

VoyPor said:



			He is lovely, what is he crossed with?
		
Click to expand...

Irish draught but there is not much evidence of it!!!


----------



## SKY (29 October 2010)

this is one i foun d on internet, love them too.


----------



## Decision_Tree (29 October 2010)

Not technically a heavy weight but some people seem to think that he is a chunky one! I would say more of a meduim weight!

My boy is a CD x TB.


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (29 October 2010)

[/IMG]

Suffolks from a local farm cart ride I went on


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 October 2010)

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac265/Karthomp/2009_10181moo0001.jpg

Or a whole host of him on this thread
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=386080


----------



## nativetyponies (29 October 2010)

kaff said:



			Here is my Clydesdale X stutting his stuff 





[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

ooo, now that would look very smart clipped, stripped and hogged


----------



## Decision_Tree (29 October 2010)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac265/Karthomp/2009_10181moo0001.jpg

Or a whole host of him on this thread
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=386080

Click to expand...

Ow another CD X! He looks lovely! Same cheeky face as my boy!


----------



## Three (29 October 2010)

My HW cob.

Photos are deceptive... Dom is just on 15.1hh and his rider here is 6"3' so it will give you some idea just how WIDE he is!  My arm span is around 6' and I can only just link fingers around the base of his neck as it, and his shoulders are huge.


----------



## Vixxy (29 October 2010)

Here is my new boy, 4 year old ID Mr Darcy. We have just started to back him


----------



## CeeBee (29 October 2010)

Oh, go on then - any excuse to show off my boy!






Harvey on holiday at Little Lodge Farm, Thetford Forest.


----------



## moodymare123 (29 October 2010)

Here is my new apaloosa x cob


----------



## Vixxy (29 October 2010)

Three said:



			My HW cob.

Photos are deceptive... Dom is just on 15.1hh and his rider here is 6"3' so it will give you some idea just how WIDE he is!  My arm span is around 6' and I can only just link fingers around the base of his neck as it, and his shoulders are huge. 






Click to expand...

He is stunning! I am wondering when Mr Darcy has filled out and muscled up if I should hog him giving him the show cob look I love. Do you think he would look good? I am reluctant to do it until he is more impressive in build.


----------



## jinglejoys (29 October 2010)

Suffolk X






Ardennes X





Shire X
Some BMS mules


----------



## Rosehip (29 October 2010)

Melly is only 14.2ish, but she is a true chunky monkey!


























Ok, Ill stop now! sorry!!!


----------



## stan197 (29 October 2010)

Don't get much heavier then this one!


----------



## EAST KENT (29 October 2010)

nativeponies said:



			ooo, now that would look very smart clipped, stripped and hogged


Click to expand...

Absolutely!!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 October 2010)

Here is Almera - smidge under 15.2 polish sausage bred.  Possibly a smattering of Percheron

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=28689&l=3adb5880ad&id=100001389403533

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=28303&l=5c204274d5&id=100001389403533


----------



## Achinghips (29 October 2010)

Gasping out loud at these magnificent beasts - more, more, more ........ pretty, pretty please


----------



## NWalker (29 October 2010)

My lovely Merlin.


----------



## NWalker (29 October 2010)

My lovely Merlin.


----------



## Vixxy (29 October 2010)

My lovely Merlin.[/QUOTE]

STUNNING!


----------



## horsey4life (29 October 2010)

NWalker said:



			My lovely Merlin.
		
Click to expand...

AWWWWWWW I love him!


----------



## NWalker (29 October 2010)

Thank you!  I adore him.  I have had him since he was four and he is eight now.  He  is the sweetest most genuine horse you could ever find.


----------



## Spinal Tap (29 October 2010)

Here's my old lad, sadly no longer with us   Happy memories though.



















And my friend's chunky cob who I compete BE   He's fab!


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 October 2010)

I have 3 BIG boys.

First - always - is the 'Big Daddy' - my RID stallion whose name I won't mention or I'll be accused of advertising him!

In a well behaved moment:







And in his "there's no fool like an old fool' mode:







(at 19, you'd think he'd know better!)

And one of his sons - pure ID - still entire - 5 yo - 17.1 with 10.5" of bone!







And another son (2 stones lighter ) but same height and bone as the last - he's in training to be my OH's next hunter!  He's by 'Big Daddy' but out of a TBxPercheron mare


----------



## anj789 (29 October 2010)

can't resist sharing with you the lovely B who left us today. Classic ID x TB, they don't seem to make them like that any more!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=442535&l=b1ee8d906f&id=100000558044839

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165944876767446&set=a.100999539928647.1951.100000558044839


----------



## Billsmam (29 October 2010)

This is my boy bill my 15.1HH HW traditional, who i have owned since he was 4.5months old hes 15 now and is my everything 

clipped and stripped 











and au natural


----------



## moodymare123 (29 October 2010)

Billsmam said:



			This is my boy bill my 15.1HH HW traditional, who i have owned since he was 4.5months old hes 15 now and is my everything 

clipped and stripped 











and au natural










Click to expand...

Omg!! i didnt know it was the same horse , he is stunning though!


----------



## rubysmum (29 October 2010)

Ruby - 20 yr old Irish HW hunter - i'm 5'8 & she makes me look short


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 October 2010)

I am liking Bill - Scrummy man


----------



## Billsmam (29 October 2010)

lol moodymare, its amazing the difference a clip can make lol 

thanks magicmillbrook, i like him too.  hes a total dude ;D


----------



## DanaHart (29 October 2010)

Harvey 17.3hh Shire x Oldenburg (I sold him 2 yrs ago).....


----------



## Flying_Filly (29 October 2010)

Here is my wonderful 'irish' boy (unknown breeding, but most likely IDxID!!). He is 6 rising 7 and is turning out to be the most amazing team chaser, he keeps up with the ex race horses and jumps everything in his way. He has schooled SJ to 1.20 with ease and he does wonderful dressage. I just love heavier horses. 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=442579521724&set=a.56561126724.70519.673411724

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6724.70519.673411724&pid=5382855&id=673411724

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6724.70519.673411724&pid=5382844&id=673411724

http://www.event-digipix.co.uk/gallery/101024d-c1-l2/image/23/


----------



## Battyoldbint (29 October 2010)

Zach, well he will be chunky lol he's only 19 months old


----------



## Flying_Filly (29 October 2010)

Battyoldbint said:



			Zach, well he will be chunky lol he's only 19 months old






Click to expand...


he is lovely. how big is he now?


----------



## Lollii (29 October 2010)

This is Sherman 'The Tank'  18hh Pecheron x 2 and a mini me 
He eats post and rail fences for breakfast!!


----------



## Battyoldbint (29 October 2010)

Flying_Filly said:



			he is lovely. how big is he now?
		
Click to expand...

Hes 13 2 at withers and 14 at bum lol


----------



## Billsmam (29 October 2010)

Battyoldbint hes lovely, hes going to be a big lad


----------



## DanaHart (29 October 2010)

Billsmam said:



			Battyoldbint hes lovely, hes going to be a big lad
		
Click to expand...

15.2hh if you apply the rough guide of adding 2 hand to the height of a yearling, and a hand to the height of a 2 yr old..... there ARE exceptions to the rule though.....


----------



## Sanolly (29 October 2010)

Not sure if he counts as a H/W or a M/W but here is my boy:
looking a bit tubby!


















my favourite photo of him






This is my clyde x mare who I sold last year - I hadn't intended too but Little Miss turned up!











The two chunks together!






Oops that turned into a photo overload sorry!


----------



## stablelad (30 October 2010)

Raj is fabulous. A true stamp of ID


----------



## JessPickle (30 October 2010)

My 17.1hh Clydesdale x


----------



## nikkiportia (30 October 2010)

My 3yo TB x Cob, currently standing about 15.3hh.......eeeek!!!


----------



## kiteman0 (30 October 2010)

my heavy is a 17.2 percheron 
http://












shots.com/photo/2869908680104475130xgniaX]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/URL]


----------



## lexibell (30 October 2010)

my 2 shire crosses

Harribo (because hes a sweetie of course!!!) my dream horse, who is now semi-retired but still very much the boss of the yard and my 'best boy' 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1639550&l=1f9f3c9bdb&id=643614650

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3930831&l=aaf93942f7&id=643614650

and the new girl maddie 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4822945&l=66badb4260&id=643614650

the two them together hacking last weekend 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5148322&l=2e57328804&id=643614650


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 October 2010)

Creature is only 15hh, but as OH says, he's a big lad! He has 9.5 inch bone, so not quite hw.







Did you buy yet, Voy Por?


----------



## holiday (31 October 2010)

My horses are as follows!!!!!  I absolutely adore the heavy crosses they are so intelliegent and willing to please!!!!!!

Laxton Hijacked my shire x tb works to elementary dressage











Chanel V - Clydesdale x tb worked to medium dressage, evented, hunted, whipped in retired now to stud







1st Foal out of Chanel V - Bathleyhills Chanel Allure "Arnold" by our Welsh B stallion, won at the SPSS show in the male youngstock class as a yearling now two.






2nd foal out of Chanel V - Bathleyhills Chanel Coleur by coloured sports horse Romeo - "Eric" placed highly in a strong hunter foal class.






3rd foal out of Chanel V - Bathleyhills "unnamed" Doreen by our Irish draft stallion born July this year


----------



## GypsyGirl (31 October 2010)

These photos are lovely! I used to loan a cob, but since then I have now bought a tb. I used to ride a clysdale x and his jump was so big but I'd always fall off him jumping as I could never sit to it lol. He trud on my foot about 3/4years ago and I've still got the marks now- it's like red bloches horrible lol. But I've always been a fan of the chunkys! Lol


----------



## FanyDuChamp (31 October 2010)

Fany is an Ardennes( a Belgian heavy horse) 14-2hh.






She has a BIG head with younger daughter


















Bit of an overload, sorry. She does get ridden but I haven't got many piccys


----------



## bliss87 (31 October 2010)

holiday said:



			My horses are as follows!!!!!  I absolutely adore the heavy crosses they are so intelliegent and willing to please!!!!!!

Laxton Hijacked my shire x tb works to elementary dressage










Click to expand...

what beautiful horse


----------



## HollyWoozle (31 October 2010)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Here is Almera - smidge under 15.2 polish sausage bred.  Possibly a smattering of Percheron

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=28689&l=3adb5880ad&id=100001389403533

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=28303&l=5c204274d5&id=100001389403533

Click to expand...

Almera is beautiful!


----------



## Keltic (31 October 2010)

My clydie cross mare Katie


----------



## Toffee44 (31 October 2010)

My boyfriends new horse clyde x cob

Who I conveniently found for him.  

Hes only 3.5yrs old broken bombproof to ride and drive. Going back to long reining him this winter and then put a small plough behind him in spring and then a mower end of next summer. Then find him a pair ...


----------



## Toffee44 (31 October 2010)

And my old boy who I sold as he was soo much happier in harness than in saddle and I am most definately a rider not a driver at heart.


----------



## holiday (31 October 2010)

bliss87 said:



			what beautiful horse
		
Click to expand...

Thank you we adore him!!!!!!!


----------



## Kallibear (2 November 2010)

Oooh, i love heavies. Some beatiful horses (and some very fat ones too  )

Kalli 16.3ish of stroppy but loveable clydesaleXTB































The lovely Pink who is perfect in all ways  The horsey world would be a much nicer place if there were more Pink's in it!

























And not forgetting HisSuperCutenes Piper who would also be perfect if he'll just grow another 2"


----------



## heavies93 (26 December 2010)

These are real heavies..
My Babies.. Dick and Magnum.. Clydesdale X Shires..






Magnum





Dick
They earn there keep


----------



## irish_only (27 December 2010)

My RID chap, 16.1, 10" bone





ID/TB mare





Charlie, chestnut RID gelding 17.1 jumping his first wall out hunting (think their was a bogeyman hiding underneath)


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (27 December 2010)

This is my cob George, not sure he is classed as heavyweight as apart from his lovely feathers he doesn't look that heavy! But i love him and his feathers so thought i would show him to you! 
Can anyone guess what his breed might be? we don't have a clue!

he doesn't really have a very cobby face:





lovely feathers blowing  :





he gets lovely white highlights in spring/summer!:





his winter look:





love this pic!:





George looking nice and trim at a show:






sorry for the photo overload but i absolutely love him! any ideas to what he may be?


----------



## TS_ (27 December 2010)

He's not mine but here we are at opening meet.





Excuse me looking so odd..


----------



## Jade&Syrah (27 December 2010)

My old purebred clydie! about 18hands. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1289814999657&set=a.1289806079434.2044331.1058671550
x


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (27 December 2010)

Jade&Syrah said:



			My old purebred clydie! about 18hands. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1289814999657&set=a.1289806079434.2044331.1058671550
x
		
Click to expand...

wow he is massive!
he is lovely!


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 December 2010)

VoyPor said:



			Id love to see some pictures of your weight carrying horses, nice big chunky types.

Post please 

Click to expand...

This is Lofty - 5 yo - 17hh - 10.5" of bone.  Sire is RID, dam was TBxPercheron.







And Rambo - 5 yo ID stallion - 17.1hh and 10" bone.







And Big Daddy - 17.1 RID stallion, 10.25" of bone - proving that there's no fool like an old fool (he's 19)







They're my biggest - and when they're standing on your foot, they're plenty big enough!


----------



## Tnavas (27 December 2010)

This my Clydesdale mare Wishaw Serenity. I've owned her since she was 6 mths old and she is now 7. I love her to bits. She has bred two beautiful foals, one to a Holsteiner and the other to a TB


----------



## Tnavas (27 December 2010)

PogoPumpkinBecky said:



			This is my cob George, not sure he is classed as heavyweight as apart from his lovely feathers he doesn't look that heavy! But i love him and his feathers so thought i would show him to you! 
Can anyone guess what his breed might be? we don't have a clue!

he doesn't really have a very cobby face:any ideas to what he may be? 

Click to expand...

I would say very definately Clydesdale or Clydesdale X - he has a very similar face to my girl who is bred from the old fashioned farm working stock. They are smaller and prettier than the current Clydesdales. Modern Clydesdales have Shire in them to increase height and the Shires have Clyde in them to improve feather quality.


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (27 December 2010)

Evelyn said:



			I would say very definately Clydesdale or Clydesdale X - he has a very similar face to my girl who is bred from the old fashioned farm working stock. They are smaller and prettier than the current Clydesdales. Modern Clydesdales have Shire in them to increase height and the Shires have Clyde in them to improve feather quality.
		
Click to expand...

thats interesting never thought of that!
some people say he would look smart without his feathers but they are so lovely, haven't got the heart to cut them off!
thanks


----------



## ester (27 December 2010)

PogoPumpkinBecky said:



			thats interesting never thought of that!
some people say he would look smart without his feathers but they are so lovely, haven't got the heart to cut them off!
thanks 

Click to expand...


the first and fourth pics he looks the spit of a welshie mare I know (not saying he looks like a girl ) so would say that was a poss +something heavier/hairier. He looks great fun though


----------



## ha903070 (27 December 2010)

My big girl as a 3.5 yr old

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=85593882008&set=a.35811992008.45454.647107008

and as a 6 yr old

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2008.45454.647107008&pid=3038520&id=647107008


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (27 December 2010)

This is my Percheron X before the snow stopped us hunting.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 December 2010)

QR

Fany Du Champ etc.
A true heavy, she is an Ardennes (trait Ardennais) used by Julius Caesar, well not her personally, she is only 14.   14-2hh of pure power. They were used for logging in forest and are still know as foresters, although Fany is from showing lines. Her breed is not to be mixed with the horses bred for meat. 
FDC


----------



## Alfie&Milo (27 December 2010)

The two shires  






Tommycob


----------



## babymare (27 December 2010)

omg what gorgeous horses - beautiful and ummm heavy lol no they look so light on their feet lol but beautiful pics thank you


----------



## Alfie&Milo (27 December 2010)

Prancers_Rider said:









My boyfriends new horse clyde x cob

Who I conveniently found for him.  

Hes only 3.5yrs old broken bombproof to ride and drive. Going back to long reining him this winter and then put a small plough behind him in spring and then a mower end of next summer. Then find him a pair ... 

Click to expand...

I have a lookalikey  also completely bombproof, not sure of breeding though!


----------



## Oberon (27 December 2010)

I'm really sorry but I don't know how to post pics.

This is The Tank - Ardennes x ID (with a smattering of WB and TB)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/horseysez/5099477658/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/horseysez/5098878997/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/horseysez/5098877579/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/horseysez/5098878759/


----------



## charliejet (27 December 2010)

I have a Clydesdale x ID he is stunning, moves like a big welsh cob with the high knee action, he came to us as a rescue case and although I backed him and rode him for a few months we decided he wasnt safe enough to ride due to mental issues from his previous life.  So he is now a pasture ornament, living out his retirement and will never go anywhere else.
I dont have any ridden pics of him which is a shame but have plenty of out in the field just being a horse pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## jmk (27 December 2010)

Monty, my 4 year old Clydesdale x cob.  Approx 16.3hh


----------



## jmk (27 December 2010)

This post is brilliant.  So many gorgeous horses


----------



## chloe91 (27 December 2010)

sampson my 16hh 10 yr old friesian x cob 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1220&pictureid=7452

The day I bought him 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1220&pictureid=7453

Having fun in the snow


----------



## [59668] (28 December 2010)

Mickey:


----------



## lexiedhb (28 December 2010)

Some seriously stunning horses on this thread guys!


----------



## ColandMe (28 December 2010)

Little Ted, not so heavyweight but chunky, 3yrs old approx 15.1hh atm.







Charlie, 16.3hh Clydesdale he's 17 now, I was given him when he was 6. He's an absolute star.







My friend Jo riding him, she hadn't ridden in many, many years and he really looked after her.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Looking a bit tubby in first pic, that was taken quite some time ago, he has lost considerable weight and looks better for it. Please ignore the short tail, he was on loan at the time and she decided to trim him!!


----------

